# Black snake fell from the ceiling today



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought an old house to fix up and sell. Today we were tearing out the old ceiling and cleaning up the mess when we came across a 4' black snake. It had to a fell from the atic, just glad it didn't fall on me. Anyone else ever had this happen. Also I heard black snakes travel in packs so I hope there aren't anymore.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

f.ing disgusting, I'd torch the place....


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Burn It!


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

I wish it was that easy. The house is stripped down the the framing and needes about 80' of the foundation replaced. Guess I could hire a guy to burn it.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Snakes live in the walls and attics of some homes. I'll betcha I've run into dozens of shed snake skins in attics, but so far, no live snakes. The live snakes are usually found in crawl spaces and under mobile homes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

One time I was walkin' out of my shop (detached garage), - - and when I tried to shut the door it popped back open, - - grabbed it again, pulled it shut, - - it popped again, - - third try, - - something (at first I thought it was a branch) fell on my head, then my shoulder, then to the ground, - - and quickly slithered away.

It was a black snake, - - about 4', - - it must've been draped over the shelves next to the door. 

Kinda sorry I scared it off, - - it was prob'ly huntin' them mice that keep sh!ttin' on my saw tables . . . 

I've seen it around a few times since, - - but haven't seen more than one at any given time . . .



P.S. Oh yeah, - - and so my story's better, - - I think it was more like _*4'1"!!*_ :laughing:


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Tom, The snake I saw wasn't as long but he was thick. Probably much thicker than the one you saw. But you got me beat on the falling on your head. I'm scared $hitless of snakes.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> The live snakes are usually found in crawl spaces and under mobile homes. :thumbsup:


How right you are Sir. I come across snakes, lizards and somethings I still dont know what they were. :confused1:


----------



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

Luckily I havent seen any live snakes under any houses seen lots of skins though. Think I would have a heart attack if I seen one in one of those 12 inch tall crawl spaces I have to get in from time to time. Probably kill myself trying to go through the floor. So what do you do when you encounter a slithering beast under a house? Please tell me .


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

wraiths said:


> So what do you do when you encounter a slithering beast under a house? Please tell me .


Leave it alone.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

I freek out and beat the crap out of myself getting out from under the house.
that's why I roof.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Snakes like a warm place to live where they have food. Incects and mice also like to live in these places.....snakes are good they kill the creapy little bugs and dirty mice.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

that's fine and dandy...till they scare the crap out of ya.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

wraiths said:


> Luckily I havent seen any live snakes under any houses seen lots of skins though. Think I would have a heart attack if I seen one in one of those 12 inch tall crawl spaces I have to get in from time to time. Probably kill myself trying to go through the floor. So what do you do when you encounter a slithering beast under a house? Please tell me .


i saw a fast moving mexican beaded lizard, he ran away and found a way out. I always have an army shovel to dig my way around. i leave them alone,they leave me alone. be prepared. Dickies makes nice coveralls.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I woudn't be too worried about finding a snake unless it is rattling.
on the other hand, I've crawled under houses with skunk problems (to recover the body of a skunk that had crawled under the house and died, and started stinking up the place) and the thought of coming face to face with a supprised skunk had my skin crawling. luckly I never saw a live skunk, delt with the dead one, and got out of that hell hole.


----------



## J87513 (Jan 15, 2007)

cut it in half, a good snake is a done one


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

roofwiz74 said:


> that's fine and dandy...till they scare the crap out of ya.


Wear Depends and just put a fresh pair on.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

My cousin walked out into his sunporch in his old farmhouse and there were 6 blacksnakes on the floor. They didn't sleep there for a few days. I forget what they did to get rid of them.


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

could you find out please?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

mattp said:


> could you find out please?



check here, matt



http://www.stretcher.com/stories/04/04sep06a.cfm


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

All I know is that I read this thread the other day and was demoing a kitchen today and the ONLY thing I could think about as we pulled the ceiling down was a big black snake landing on my head.

Thanks for nothing!


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Dude, a .44 would be the min. for a Griz. I'd be carrying something much larger if that intercourse were impending.
> 
> :


 me too if a bear was trying to seek intercourse with me

yikes!:laughing:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*All The Guys Agree On This ,sorry*

WE HAVE AGREED THAT IT IS OUR CIVIC DUTY , TO HAVE YOU DISCLOSE THIS SNAKE TO MULTIPLE LISTING REALITORS. NOW TALK ABOUT A DEAL KILLER  SNAKES IN LITTLE SUZZIES CRIB 
I'LL GIVE YOU $10,000 CASH , YOU'RE SCREWED:clap:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*One More Happy Thought*

That was one of the babys , moma's pissed.

I read on hvac talk ,a guy was into a crawler , all of a sudden He saw a huge black snake of great length. He turned to race to the scuttle hole,
hitting his head so hard He knocked Himself out. He awoke to find out it was a section of old black  hose


----------



## twlinks (May 11, 2007)

Snakes are NOT good...any size...anytime...anywhere. And SPIDERS are even worse...to me.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

in springtime, bi brown mean biting spiders in winterized skimmers!!!!
ouch.....

bees in mixer tubing.... got hit 31 times a few seasons ago..... I saw them coming at my face ad all I thought (as I knew I as going to get hit hard) was "oh that's why they call it a bee line"
of to the ER.
ray


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

They taste like chicken.....


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Wife has a nice sized chunk out(about palm size) of her thigh from a Brown Recluse bite. Lot of pain and almost lost her leg.
Bro-in-law was telling me yesterday about once hearing one of his helper he had cleaning the ground of roofing debri Hollering "Lawd! Lawd! Oh Lawd!" Whe he looked down from the roof to see what was wrong, he saw the helper in a corner of the house and a big black snake coming toward him. He said he threw his hatchet at it, got close enought to divert its attention just long enough for the helper to run out of the corner....and down the road! Not sure how true it is about the snake coming toward the helper, mayb in his direction. Never heard of a snake coming after someone, except maybe a Copperhead.

Said he saw the same helper bounce off the side of his dumptruck and run off once when he picked up some shingle pieces and came across another snake. Heheh, said he said '**** them shingles!" Heheh, bro-in-law said that br..helper could move pretty fast for and older guy.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's this snake I've been talkin' about, - - I guess it's the same one that dropped down onto my head and shoulders a few years back, - - he's a little bigger now, - - and been hangin' out in my yard a lot more.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> Dude, a .44 would be the min. for a Griz. I'd be carrying something much larger if that intercourse were impending.
> 
> I have relatives outside of Billings. Went up there ONCE back in the 80's, way too cold for me.:laughing:


I hunt Grizzly bears with a bow and arrow.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Guess im strange but reptiles have always been pets for me. I just had my 5' green iguana die. We still have a 1' bearded dragon sitting in the living room tank. When I was a kid the neighbor asked us to go get him a black snake from the woods for his aquarium. We came back carrying a 6' black snake in our bare hands. He about fell out laughing and asked us to go get him a smaller one. As far as spiders my uncle had a pet tarantula that would crawl around on his arms and sit on his shoulder like a parrot. Another uncle had a frilled dragon that would sit on the back seat of his Harley while doing laps around the yard. Those things look cool when they flip their headdress out stand on their hind legs and run full bore through the living room too.


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2007)

My neighbor hunts Rattlesnakes in Northern PA. He asked me if I wanted to go. I laughed. I told him you will know when I find one when you hear the shotgun blasts. BOOM BOOM BOOM.... THEIR OVER HERE. BOOM BOOM BOOM.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

One of my snake stories: I sold a remodel job to a middle aged couple. Before I started the job, they had a falling out and the man moved out. The wife went ahead with the job.
First day on the job I went into a small out building that had service in it to get power. Laying on the floor was one of the largest cotton mouths I'd ever seen. (we were really close to a river) Of course, I clubbed it with a stick and killed it.
I took it out of the shead and placed it on a piece of plywood near the front entrance of the house.
The wife came out, saw it and said "oh, you killed my pet." 
I explained to her that one normally doesn't adopt mean old cotton mouths for pets.
She said she was kidding but when she spied the snake a few days earlier she called her soon to be ex husband and he told her it was a harmless chicken snake and just go ahead and walk over it if she saw it again.
I think she realized really fast his motives. I know I did. 
I spent the whole job looking for snakes under everything, just in case the husband tried again.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Tom R said:


> Here's this snake I've been talkin' about, - - I guess it's the same one that dropped down onto my head and shoulders a few years back, - - he's a little bigger now, - - and been hangin' out in my yard a lot more.



The lady next door to me called the cops on this (same?) snake yesterday.

She witnessed him eating a squirrel 'WHOLE' in her driveway. :laughing:

The snake got away before the cops arrived (he started moving a little faster after letting out a big BURP!!) 

If they catch up with him, - - I'll post his MUG SHOT!!


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

*not snakes but kinda crazy*

grab a snapping turtle by the tail

http://turtlehuntin.com/


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

All snakes are important to keep rodent populations down. Kill all the snakes you find on your property, and your will have a rodent problem then. Get rid of the rodent problem and you won't have a snake problem.

All my neighbors know to call me, when they find a snake, and don't like where it is. I go get it and take it into the woods and let it go.

Even poisionous snake are good snakes. They will not bite you, unless you actually step on it, or you start jacking with it. They know you are too big to eat, and they will not waste their precious venom on you unless your a threat(jacking with it or stepping on it)


----------



## Creosote (Aug 30, 2007)

These are Indigo snakes. Black snakes are rat snakes and eat only warm blooded prey. This indigo you have pictured here will eat just about any thing living it can fit into its mouth. These guys can get up to 9-10" in length. Raised a few in my younger dumber days.

Framing a house years back in southeast Michigan I came across a massasauga rattler in the lumber pile I had thrown a tarp on due to all the rain we were getting. he was small but acted like he was bigger then me. Moved him off the pile with a 2x4. Not to often you see a rattler in MI, now bees, different story. Seen my fair share of overhangs and attics with nests...


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

twlinks said:


> Snakes are NOT good...any size...anytime...anywhere. And SPIDERS are even worse...to me.


Spiders are easy to deal with. They congregate near the opening to the crawl space under the house. What I do is take a tennis ball and hold it under the house and wave it around so the spiders see it. Then I throw it to the farthest corner of the crawl space. The spiders leap out of their hiding places and chase the ball, but it literally takes them hours to get to the ball and bring it back. By that time you're done.

You pick up little tricks like this over the years.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

> I'd be carrying something much larger if that intercourse were impending.


If a bear were looking for intercourse, I'd be carrying a mini gun LOL.

We are relatively out of the big time snakes, mountain lions, spiders thing here in Maine. I think we have the recluse spider, but not sure. No poisonous snakes that I know of, the milk adders can get 4' or so which isn't large by any means.

My wife is petrified of them now...and it's all becasue of me. I did it to her.

We went for a walk one night, pitch black out. We just stepped out of the house, walking down the concrete path, I see the water hose going across the street (our driveway really) We turned the corner and I said "watch out for that snake" and just as I said that...she stepped on the water hose and my god, the last time she was in my arms was the day of our wedding. She sees a snake 2" long and she's on chairs. Worms, she's fine.


----------

